# Thackerys Kennels - essex



## Heartofglass (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi, I'm new here. I'm finally in the right place to get a puppy and I've seen that they have puppies available. I've not contacted them yet but I was wondering if anyone had experience with this breeder? Thanks


----------

